# Over-Realized Eschatology



## ch0zen (May 6, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I'm beginning to think that the term 'Over-Realized Eschatology' (ie. used to summarize 1Co4:8,15) is a buzz-phrase that gets thrown around alot.
I've done a bit of googling / reading and don't feel like I've got a good grip of 
a) what it means; but more importantly 
b) what implications does having an 'Over-Realized Eschatology' have for believers.

if anyone could give a simplistic, easy to grasp answer / links / recourses it would be a great help  thanks

JOSH


----------



## Unoriginalname (May 6, 2012)

The term generally means believing something is present now that will not be the case until Lord's return. So what constitutes an over realized eschatology will depend on the person who is using the term.


----------



## ch0zen (May 6, 2012)

So for example... if I understand you correctly: having an over realised eschatology would lead to people believing that God wants us to be abundantly blessed with health, wealth and happiness on Earth? Leading to a doctrine of prosperity?


----------



## Unoriginalname (May 6, 2012)

Potentially, the phrase is not describing one particular position but a broad range of potential positions. The phrase is more of a rhetorical devise than a descriptor.


----------

